# Anyone have a rancilio rocky?



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Strange request but does anyone have a doserless rocky and the original box?

Recently had one damaged in transit by the courier and they are requesting proof of images prior to posting.

Images of interior of the packaging...I obviously didn't take images, but the box was crushed so regardless of how it was packed they still would of caused damage.

Would anyone be able to help me out with an image?


----------

